# How to get 3d on Hopper?



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I though the hopper was going to let me get PPV movies in 3D. I don't see any though. I looked everywhere - On Demand, Blockbuster and the PPV channels.

I wonder if the Hopper is outsmarting my system and checking the outputs? So my Hopper is connected through component outputs to a projector, but my Joey is connected through HDMI to a 3D LCD. The Joey should be able to get 3d, right?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps no 3D movies in a stream
come back another time


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you have had your Hopper/Joey more than a few days there should be a couple of 3D movies listed as channel 501 in the guide. Current ones on my receiver are "Born to be Wild", "Happy Feet Two", "Puss in Boots" and "The Adventures of Tintin". These should show up regardless of if you have a 3D set, or HDMI/HDCP connection. When you select a show your Hopper/Joey will test for the capability needed and play in a format compatible with the set it has detected. (If you are not connected by HDMI/HDCP you will not be able to play select movies.)

If your Hopper is new it will take a few days for VOD movies to load. Otherwise look through the 501s.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

OK. I do see on of those 3 movies now. I've had the Hopper for a month. Are these downloading though the dish, or though my internet connection? If its through my internet connection, my slow DSL probably explains why there is only one.



James Long said:


> If you have had your Hopper/Joey more than a few days there should be a couple of 3D movies listed as channel 501 in the guide. Current ones on my receiver are "Born to be Wild", "Happy Feet Two", "Puss in Boots" and "The Adventures of Tintin". These should show up regardless of if you have a 3D set, or HDMI/HDCP connection. When you select a show your Hopper/Joey will test for the capability needed and play in a format compatible with the set it has detected. (If you are not connected by HDMI/HDCP you will not be able to play select movies.)
> 
> If your Hopper is new it will take a few days for VOD movies to load. Otherwise look through the 501s.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

chriscpmtmp said:


> OK. I do see on of those 3 movies now. I've had the Hopper for a month. Are these downloading though the dish, or though my internet connection? If its through my internet connection, my slow DSL probably explains why there is only one.


The VOD James is talking about comes via satellite but (assuming the Hopper works like the 922) this only happens when the Hopper is in standby... so if you watch TV a lot and leave the Hopper on most of the day, it can take longer to populate the VOD section.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As Stewart said mere seconds before I hit submit: The VODs on channel 1 and 501 come via the dish. You can download movies over your Internet connection as well, but only when you request them specifically.


----------



## aliciab_dish (Jan 5, 2011)

chriscpmtmp said:


> I though the hopper was going to let me get PPV movies in 3D. I don't see any though. I looked everywhere - On Demand, Blockbuster and the PPV channels.
> 
> I wonder if the Hopper is outsmarting my system and checking the outputs? So my Hopper is connected through component outputs to a projector, but my Joey is connected through HDMI to a 3D LCD. The Joey should be able to get 3d, right?


Hi there, my name is Alicia with DISH. I would be more then happy to help you. Can you please email me more information such as; Do you currently have the Hopper installed on a 3D compatible TV, Are you getting an error message or are they just not showing up etc.

[email protected]


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I use the Hopper for satellite radio all day, then TV at night, so that explains it. Hopefully more 3d movies will show up soon. Thanks.



Stewart Vernon said:


> The VOD James is talking about comes via satellite but (assuming the Hopper works like the 922) this only happens when the Hopper is in standby... so if you watch TV a lot and leave the Hopper on most of the day, it can take longer to populate the VOD section.


----------

